# Freak Snake - their word not mine



## cagey (Oct 31, 2016)

Here is an interesting story; another snake with possible medical applications

http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/austr...n-away/ar-AAjC8QA?li=AAgfYrC&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## adderboy (Nov 1, 2016)

What's strange to me is the naming of the snake. Here is it given as the 'blue coral snake", but to me it looks and reads like the red-headed krait (Bungarus flaviceps).

S


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 1, 2016)

adderboy said:


> What's strange to me is the naming of the snake. Here is it given as the 'blue coral snake", but to me it looks and reads like the red-headed krait (Bungarus flaviceps).
> 
> S


Calliophis bivirgata - blue coral snake


----------



## adderboy (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks, I stand corrected!

S


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 1, 2016)

adderboy said:


> Thanks, I stand corrected!
> 
> S



No worries


----------

